
Two mental shifts highly successful people make - yeukhon
https://qz.com/1213777/the-two-mental-shifts-highly-successful-people-make/
======
wcarss
This is an absurdly long marketing-string-along style read.

At its core, it is delivering a summary of "7 habits of highly effective
people", by Stephen Covey, and packaging it as two mental shifts. The "two
shifts" are what Covey refers to as "the private victory", and "the public
victory", and they each comprise 3 of "the habits". They are the following:

1 - Be proactive

2 - Begin with the end in mind

3 - Put first things first

4 - Think win-win

5 - Seek first to understand, then to be understood

6 - Synergize

For the record, the seventh habit is to continually improve.

Most of the article's >3000 words are descriptions of why, how, where, and
when people fail to follow these edicts, with some motivational phrases and
quotes added throughout. There are also actually a few good tidbits buried in
here about confidence and systems-thinking and locus of control, but it's
mostly the usual melange of pop psychology vamping.

And some broad categorical statements about men and women's attitudes and
abilities to boot.

------
sgillen
Can someone explain to me why this is getting upvoted? It seems like obvious
clickbait, the first shift is a platitude and the second one reads like
corporate buzzwords strung together (synergy + 10x thinking). And at the end
the author tries to sell you “training” on how to achieve a passive 6 figure
income. I mean really?

~~~
loeg
It's Saturday night in the US — slow news day/time and relatively few people
voting.

------
pmorici
Reminds me of Steve Job's parable about the difference between a janitor and a
Vice President.

[http://fortune.com/2011/05/09/inside-
apple/](http://fortune.com/2011/05/09/inside-apple/)

------
habitue
I think this is the kind of article where you have to mentally translate the
self-help jargon to see if there is anything valuable in it for yourself. It's
not actually a worthless article, but all the talk of synergy etc is going to
turn people off immediately.

~~~
thisisit
I think most of the self-help is full of jargon and find what is valuable to
you. I recently got a copy of Daniel Goleman's Emotional Intelligence and it
is a long, laborious read with barely 1 page of actionable items.

